# One for Neil ?



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

Navitimer rip off but still looks great!

I could be seriously tempted to buy one of these to try it out, the only other Poljot I own is an auto from the 60's.

Does the bezel turn on this model?

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No the bezel is fixed and does not turn.


----------

